# Which types are most likely...?



## LeftEyeDominant (Aug 15, 2015)

*This is according to your understanding of the types and their functions*

Get caught up in an existential crisis:
Ambivert:
Daydream:
Overthink:
Social anxiety(or most likely show similarities with a person who has social anxiety):
Egoistic because they want people to like them:
Overly image conscious:
A not so organized "Judging" type:

I'm actually more interested in knowing which specific functions of the types make these happen.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Get caught up in an existential crisis: *Fi*-types. Probably combined with Ne.
Ambivert: Generally *ENxPs* are seen as the "ambiverts". I'm not sure this is type-related though. Introverted type most likely to seem extroverted: *ISFP*. Extroverted type most likely to be seen as introverted: Probably *ExTJ*
Daydream: *ENFP* (*Ne*)
Overthink: Best guess would be low *Ti*
Social anxiety: Don't really know. 
Egoistic because they want people to like them: I don't see how this makes sense, but probably *xxFJs*
Overly image conscious: High *Se* types. 
A not so organized "Judging" type: *IxFJ*, followed by *IxTJ*. They are only secondary judging.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

*Get caught up in an existential crisis:* NFPs I think, heavy Fi makes them feel themselves a bit too much at times

*Ambivert:* ENxP - They seem so in tune with their second function, which is introverted, so sometimes it's really hard to tell apart from their dominant function. I also think ExTJs can sometimes _seem_ a bit introverted because they're so focused on non-personal stuff, like maths, physics, programming, or whatever... Which isn't usually something you do in big groups. 

*Daydream:* Um... INFJ or INFP, I guess. Ni is a lot about symbols and meanings, and things occuring in reality often sparks mental imagery, at least for me. INFPs seem kind of lost in their own little worlds too sometimes, maybe if they go into a Fi-Si loop they get a very heavy focus on their own feelings and sensations? Or, their Fi combined with Ne might give them loads of ideas to dream about.

*Overthink: *I suppose introverts in general, perhaps ISFJs mostly. I think Fe makes you worry about what others think, and they might go into a Si-Ti loop... They're probably overthinking things that have happened before. I sometimes get stuck in a Ni-Ti loop, where I overthink things that might happen. 

*Social anxiety:* IxFP, being Fi-dominant seems to make some people very sensitive so they might not want to expose themselves to potential, emotional danger. 

*Egoistic because they want people to like them:* ExFJ I think, probably their Fe pushing them to do everything to be well liked and popular. This has been the case with many ExFJs I've met.

*Overly image conscious:* ESFP and ENFJs I think... ESFP because their Se makes them want to be aesthetically appealing, and ENFJs because their Fe makes them want to be well liked. 

*A not so organized "Judging" type:* INxJs - Ni is a bit abstract (to say the least) and both INFJs and INTJs seem to get stuck in their heads quite easily because of this, which I suppose could cause a bit of a mess in the outside world. Broken toes, for example.

I hope I didn't offend anyone, of course this is all exaggerated and a bit extreme - I realise not all ENFJs are popularity seeking people, for example, I just think their functions might manifest that way in extreme cases


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Get caught up in an existential crisis: (Any type can be caught in an existential crisis given the right circumstances)
Ambivert: (There is no ambiversion, however there is mistype, shyness, mental illness, anxiety, unhealthy types)
Daydream: (All types daydream, each for its own thing)
Overthink: (Unpleasant overthinking = anxiety)
Social anxiety: (Mental issues has nothing to do with cognitive functions)
Egoistic because they want people to like them: (Again, not related to type, but to enneagram)
Overly image conscious: (Any type can be image conscious)
A not so organized "Judging" type: (Each type shows organization in it's own way)


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Get caught up in an existential crisis: Fi types
Ambivert: ISFP
Daydream: XNFP
Overthink: XNTP
Social anxiety: INTJ
Egoistic because they want people to like them: EXFJ
Overly image conscious: EXFJ, ESFP


----------



## LeftEyeDominant (Aug 15, 2015)

bruh said:


> Get caught up in an existential crisis: (Any type can be caught in an existential crisis given the right circumstances)
> Ambivert: (There is no ambiversion, however there is mistype, shyness, mental illness, anxiety, unhealthy types)
> Daydream: (All types daydream, each for its own thing)
> Overthink: (Unpleasant overthinking = anxiety)
> ...


This post seemed somewhat unnecessary.
I know you want to imply that most of these things are not type related, but if you have read my signature, it does say something.

Anyway, I half appreciate your post. But it wasn't really necessary to be honest.

And my bad for the social anxiety btw. I did mean to say the type that will most likely "act" like someone with social anxiety or show some vague similarities of social anxiety symptoms.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

*Get caught up in an existential crisis:* SFJ (feed off drama and others business or creating it often)
*Ambivert:* ISFP, INFJ, ESTP (yeah thats right after eading alot on ESTPs I realized ESTPs as a general rule play to crowds often but outside that often keep to themselves-something I have always said I do). ENTJ too they might feed off social dynamics but I think alot of them probably seem introverted likely in daily interaction. 
*Daydream:* NTP
*Overthink:* Ni doms I think over think the most INxJ
*Social anxiety(or most likely show similarities with a person who has social anxiety):* ISxJ, INxJ -Si/Ni Doms & Introverted
*Egoistic because they want people to like them:* ExFJ
*Overly image conscious:* Honestly all types in different ways. Gotta go with... ExTJ, ExFJ
A not so organized "Judging" type: NFJs


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Get caught up in an existential crisis: gonna say feeling thats stronger than intuition
Ambivert: can be anyone
Daydream: NTP and NFP
Overthink: INxJ and ISxJ
Social anxiety(or most likely show similarities with a person who has social anxiety): no point in trying to correlate
Egoistic because they want people to like them: Fe
Overly image conscious: not even going to try
A not so organized "Judging" type: INTJ


----------



## JacksonHeights (Nov 6, 2015)

Get caught up in an existential crisis: ENxP
Ambivert: ENTP, ENFP, ENTJ
Daydream: xNFP
Overthink: INxx
Social anxiety(or most likely show similarities with a person who has social anxiety): INTx
Egoistic because they want people to like them: xxFJ
Overly image conscious: xSFP, ENFP
A not so organized "Judging" type: ISFJ


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Get caught up in an existential crisis: INFP, INTJ
Ambivert: ENxP
Daydream: INFP
Overthink: INFJ
Social anxiety(or most likely show similarities with a person who has social anxiety): IxFP
Egoistic because they want people to like them: ESFJ
Overly image conscious: ISFP
A not so organized "Judging" type: INxJ


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Ambivert: ISXP
Daydream: INFP
Overthink: Any NT
Social anxiety(or most likely show similarities with a person who has social anxiety): Any?
Egoistic because they want people to like them: ESTJ/ESFP
Overly image conscious: ESFJ
A not so organized "Judging" type: INFJ


----------



## wubalubadubdub (Sep 26, 2017)

It would depend on other factors too though


----------



## GalaxyGazer (Apr 1, 2017)

Get caught up in an existential crisis:
Ambivert: ENFP. I've heard that ENFPs are the most introverted extroverts. The few extroverted friends I've had throughout my life have been ENFPs (but we weren't that close since they were usually off partying while I was nerding out). I've heard this sort of thing about ENTPs as well, but I see it more with ENFPs. Maybe because of Fi?

Daydream: INFP. Fi/Ne.
Overthink: INFx. Ni- and Ne-users overthink in different ways, but they definitely both do it. I also think that overthinking is usually associated with feelings and being too emotional.

Social anxiety(or most likely show similarities with a person who has social anxiety): I think INTPs are sort of the stereotype of a person with social anxiety. I have some social anxiety and mainly hung out with INTPs when I was younger, despite our differences, because they were as terrified of people as I was.

Egoistic because they want people to like them: This sounds like an immature ESTP trait.

Overly image conscious: This can really apply to any type, but I think it is especially common for sensing types, since intuitives are usually more concerned with their own thoughts than the outside world and where they fit into it.

A not so organized "Judging" type: I know an ISTJ who is not very organized, so that's my best guess.


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

I could see myself in most of these. And I'm not an FJ type.

Ambiverts would be EN*P types
Daydream would not especially be an introvert trait, but I would rather think an NF or even an NT one. Probably Ne.
Overthinking : All types depending on the situation, but most likely high Ti and Fi users
Social anxiety : Also not always related to type, but most likey INFP INFJ, INTJ and INTP
Overly image conscious : High Fe users, but I can be quite image conscious so..
A not so organized J type : ESFJ, ENFJ, INFJ


----------

